# iPodLife : 3 mois pour rien réparer, 1 mois pour un devis



## NeoJF (30 Octobre 2005)

Bonjour.

J'écris ce message pour donner mon avis sur le magasin iPodLife, un concept store parisien entièrement dédié à l'iPod. Ce magasin est récent (moins d'un an), très bien équipé (ça rapporte l'iPod). Ils vendent des iPods, les accessoires, et prétendent faire du SAV et de la reprise occasion (ce qui m'intéresse). Je vais vous raconter ma petite histoire avec eux, car cette fois, j'en ai vraiment marre.

Après avoir pris un gros choc (2m de haut), mon iPod a progressivement défailli. Lorsque le disque était trop chargé, il finissait par planter. Un jour, il a planté définitivement (impossible de démarrer le système, même en reformattant, réinstallant, etc). J'ai donc décidé de l'amener chez iPodLife qui se disait spécialiste dans la réparation iPod. Mon iPod est un 3G 20Go.

Étant donné ce qui s'était passé, je pensais (avec une très grande probabilité), qu'il s'agissait d'un problème de disque. Je leur est donc expliqué en leur confiant mon iPod. C'était le 2 juillet. Ils ont prit l'iPod et m'ont dit qu'ils me rappelleraient dans les 8 jours avec le diagnostique. Les 8 jours passés, ils n'avaient pas rappelé. Ma copine les rappelle donc (j'étais en Allemagne). "Il n'est pas encore prêt, mais le sera demain." Elle passe donc le chercher. Elle paye les 50 ¤ de réparation exigés pour... le changement de batterie . Je suis un peu surpris de cette réparation, mais bon. Une fois de retour en France, je l'essaye : il ne marche pas ! :hein: Impossible de le faire monter sur le bureau, il n'est pas reconnu par iTunes... Certes, son système démarre, mais c'est tout. Me voilà encore bon pour aller les voir.

Je leur ramène donc mon iPod. Ils constatent qu'il ne marche pas. Ils font une rapide vérification et admettent enfin qu'il y a un problème avec le disque dur. Ils sont sur le point d'en acheter. Il y en a pour une dizaine de jours, le prix du disque sera de 75¤ environ et la main d'½uvre me sera offerte. Ils m'appelleront sous les 8 jours pour me tenir au courant. Vous l'aurez compris, ils ne m'ont jamais rappelé. Le mois de juillet passe, ma copine les appellent chaque semaine (eux répondent chaque fois qu'ils nous tiendront au courant dans la semaine). Nous sommes au mois d'août et je pars en vacances. Je me résout à ne récupérer mon iPod qu'à la rentrée. Biensûr, ils ne m'ont jamais rappelé pendant le mois d'août et les fois où je les ai appelé, le vendeur au téléphone n'a jamais su me dire ce qu'ils faisaient avec mon iPod et vraisemblablement, personne ne s'en souciait.

L'AppleExpo. Me voilà à nouveau sur Paris (j'habite à Caen), je passe les voir. Un peu énervé cette fois, je leur explique que ça fait 3 mois qu'ils doivent réparer mon iPod, que ce n'est toujours pas fait, que j'ai déjà payé 50¤ pour rien, que je veux repartir avec mon iPod, même pas réparé. Le vendeur me dit que c'est pas la peine que je me braque et appelle le responsable qui me ramène mon iPod, en plusieurs morceaux, le disque extrait. Il me déconseille de le reprendre dans cet état (sûr, qu'est-ce-que je vais bien pouvoir en faire !), et me dit qu'ils ont eu un problème avec les 3G 20Go et que les disques qu'ils ont récupéré ne marchent pas, mais seulement avec les modèles 20Go... Pas de chance n'est-ce-pas ? :hein: Mais ils auront la solution sous une dizaine de jours, ils s'en occupent et m'appellent la semaine suivante. Ils m'appellent ? Non, toujours pas. Cette fois, lorsqu'on les rappelle, ils conviennent qu'ils ne trouvent pas comment le réparer et me proposent de me le racheter pour les pièces détachées. Ils ont mon mail, ils m'enverront un devis la semaine suivante. C'était le 7 octobre. Depuis, je leur ai déjà envoyé 2 mails. Je n'ai toujours rien reçu.

Au bilan, ils ont toujours mon iPod, j'ai payé 50 ¤ et je n'ai rien . Ce magasin a beau être parfaitement équipé (2 macs, un système pour diffuser de la musique qui a évolué à chaque fois que je suis passé le voir), ils n'ont aucun suivi du client (ou seulement de moi ?). Pour le paiement, ma copine n'a pas eu de facture. Ils n'ont pas saisi d'informations dans leur ordinateur au moment où on leur a remis mon iPod, juste un petit papier dans le sachet...

Je ne sais pas comment tout cela va se terminer. Je vais leur écrire à nouveau, les appeler, et peut-être passer le voir dès que je pourrais afin de récupérer mes 50 ¤ (au moins) et obtenir le rachat de ce qui reste de mon iPod. Mais après cela, ils ne sont pas prêts de me revoir...

À bon entendeur, salut !


----------



## chroukin (30 Octobre 2005)

Je crois pas que tu aies le droit de donner les noms de magasin 

Sinon, c'est vraiment honteux, je me demande comment tu as pu attendre si longtemps sans r&#233;agir, tu es tr&#232;s patient 

J'esp&#232;re pour toi que &#231;a va pas se finir devant les tribunaux...


----------



## benjamin (31 Octobre 2005)

Le message est bien argument&#233;, retrace une exp&#233;rience personnelle sans jugement &#224; l'emporte-pi&#232;ce, cela ne semble pas pouvoir poser probl&#232;me


----------



## chroukin (31 Octobre 2005)

Lol, je disais &#231;a car j'ai vu des posts censur&#233;s au niveau des noms de magasin :rose: 

Pas taper !


----------



## cham (31 Octobre 2005)

C'est rageant en effet. Je connais, j'ai eu droit à l'incompétence et à l'absence de suivi du SAV Apple il y a qq mois. Comme dans mon cas, tu as dépassé le stade où ils peuvent apporter une réponse à ton problème dans un délai correct. Ils te meneront en bateau jusqu'à ce que vous passiez au tribunal. 

Dans ton cas, tu as subit une panne suite à un usage "non conforme" de l'iPod (la chute). Tu l'as porté pour réparation, il y a eu réparation (hors garantie, c'est normal), tu as payé la somme due pour cette réparation. Le commerçant a donc une obligation de résultat. 

En plus, tu subits une privation de l'usage de ton iPod (sauf s'ils t'en ont prêté un) de 4 mois sur X mois de possession. 

Le point important ici est de signifier clairement au commerçant que tu n'as plus envie d'être mené en bateau, qu'il leur reste une dernière sommation (avec ultimatum) et que ensuite, ce sera au juge de décider. 

Je te conseille donc de : 
1- Constituer un dossier prêt à être envoyé au juge de proximité. De mémoire, pour les sommes < 1500 ¤ c'est le juge de proximité, pour les sommes supérieures, c'est le juge/tribunal de grande instance. Dans les 2 cas, pas besoin d'avocat. Tu peux te rendre au tribunal pour retirer le formulaire et connaître les modalités. Pièces à retrouver : tous les documents écrits (factures, tickets de caisse, devis...), historique des appels, synthèse des échanges... mais privilégie les écrits. Note que le commerçant devra posséder les pièces que tu joindras au dossier pour pouvoir se défendre. Tu devras donc leur envoyer des copies de tes documents en recommandé avec AR. 

2- Envoyer un courrier en recommandé avec AR reprenant les grandes dates (achat, 1er dépôt pour réparation, durée d'immobilisation...) et mettant le commerçant en demeure de te fournir ton iPod réparé ou un iPod équivalent ou un remboursement de l'iPod ou un remboursement de la réparation ou etc. Donne une date limite de réponse (genre 2 semaines) et indique leur que sans une réponse positive de leur part, tu déposeras ton dossier au tribunal (juge de proximité). Précise bien dans cette lettre auprès de quelle juridiction tu te plaindras, plus tu seras précis et déterminé (en restant concis), plus grand sera l'impact de ta lettre. Indique leur aussi que tu leur communiqueras les pièces que tu joindras à ton dossier par courrier (toujours en rec. avec AR). 

3- Laisse ton téléphone allumé et attends leur proposition.  Si la proposition est ok, ne relâche pas la pression pour qu'ils tiennent un délai. Si la proposition est nulle, envoie ton dossier. 

Voilà, tu peux aussi t'inscrire auprès d'UFC Que Choisir qui apportera du poids à tes demandes, mais prendra un peu plus de temps. 

Je parle d'expérience, il y a peut-être des erreurs que des juristes pourront rectifier, mais l'idée est là. Bon courage et ne te laisse pas faire.


----------



## NeoJF (31 Octobre 2005)

Et bien, merci pour tous ces détails intéressants cham !

Je pense que je vais encore attendre un petit peu avant de me lancer dans cette procédure. J'ai envoyé un nouveau mail au magasin, je les appelle dans la semaine si je n'ai pas de réponse et je vois.

Je dois avouer que pour ce que je peux retirer d'un passage au tribunal (pour les 50 ¤ de réparation et ce que vallent les restes de mon iPod), je suis plutôt inquiet du temps que mobiliserait cette procédure, mais bon, au moins je sais ce que je peux faire en dernier recours.

Merci donc de ces précieuses informations...


----------



## NeoJF (1 Novembre 2005)

Après 4 mois sans jamais avoir eu de nouvelles de leur part, les voici qui m'appellent enfin aujourd'hui. Je leur ai écrit dimanche, donc c'est très respectable de m'avoir appelé aujourd'hui, un 1er novembre.

J'ai donc eu une conversation avec le réparateur qui m'a expliqué qu'ils ont été débordés par le nombre d'iPods qu'ils avaient à traiter et qu'il ne s'agissait pas de leur corps de mêtier, même s'il voulait assumer toute la "vie" des iPods de leurs clients.

Cette fois ci, deux propositions claires s'offrent à moi :
1. Ils ont la possiblité d'obtenir des disques iPod 3G 20 Go d'Apple et donc peuvent me le changer, au prix de 100 ¤ (125 ¤ moins la main d'½uvre). Mais cela risque de prendre encore un peu de temps...
2. Ils me le rachètent 50 ¤ (75 ¤ pour un iPod neuf, -25 ¤ pour la pièce défectueuse), et me remboursent mes 50 ¤ de réparation.

Je trouve leur proposition raisonnable, et je suis rassuré de voir qu'ils ont enfin réagi à ma demande.

J'y réfléchi, je les rappelle, et je vous raconte la suite des événements !

Ciao !


----------



## NeoJF (12 Décembre 2005)

Voilà, je reviens aux nouvelles concernant ce magasin.

Dans mon dernier message, j'indiquait avoir trouvé un accord avec eux. Cependant, cela fait maintenant un mois que j'attends de recevoir de leur part mon chèque de 100 ¤.  

Je vous laisse apprécier par vous même,

salut !


----------



## chroukin (13 Décembre 2005)

Lance une action en justice, ce n'est pas normal du tout


----------



## Anonyme (13 Décembre 2005)

là je dirais....








REVOLTE !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NeoJF (4 Janvier 2006)

Ça y est, c'est fini  J'ai reçu mon chèque de 100 euros (rachat iPod plus remboursement réparation inutile).

Voilà, je ne veux plus en entendre parler, et je ne les reverrai jamais  L'affaire est close.


----------



## chroukin (4 Janvier 2006)

Quelle patience, chapeau


----------



## NeoJF (4 Janvier 2006)

Quelle rapidité, châpeau !  

Non, mais à part ça, je préférais patienter que de me lancer dans plus long et ennuyeux je dois dire... même si j'en avais vraiment vraiment très marre...

Enfin, bon, voilà, maintenant je vais pouvoir allez encaisser ce petit chèque et me racheter un nouveau ziPod  

Bonne soirée !!!


----------



## Anonyme (4 Janvier 2006)

Prend un nano noir


----------



## NeoJF (4 Janvier 2006)

Ma copine a déjà le blanc... je suis plus tenté pour attendre la prochaine révision du 5G


----------

